

Bubble Trouble in Silicon Valley: Why the Tech Elite Want their Own State - api
http://www.newgeography.com/content/004211-bubble-trouble-silicon-valley

======
malanj
I wonder if other (smaller?) countries trying to be more competitive will be
able to outperform California over the long term. I.e. if a small country
focuses on changing its laws to be the best in the world for startups, can
that break through the incredibly strong network effect of Silicon Valley.

The amount of Bitcoin startups in Singapore makes me think this is likely.

